# When should ya start HCG?



## Celtic Bhoy (Apr 22, 2005)

I thought the best time was from the 2nd last week of your cycle to the week after it ended? Im 3 weeks into this cycle and my testicles have shrunk so should i start injecting now til the week after the cycle ends? Im gonna run the cycle for 4more weeks.


----------



## jphess2 (Apr 22, 2005)

Dude, you should start as soon as you notice shrinkage based on one of these threads I noticed:  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=44701&highlight=HCG
Hope it goes well.


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 23, 2005)

i'd start on the hcg now, 500iu every 3-4 days throughout the rest of the cycle, or maybe just for a couple of weeks till they are back up to size, then run another couple of weeks hcg just before pct at the end of the cycle


----------



## Celtic Bhoy (Apr 23, 2005)

Well heres the deal: Iv 6 amps of hcg and theyre 5000iu's each(thats right 30,000iu's). The guy said 1 box (3x5000iu amps) would do so i got 2 boxes to be safe.If hed told me they were 5000iu amps id of only gotten 1 box. The shrinkage is fairly negligable as it is and im gettin alot of conflicyin suggestions off people and from articles iv read, like young D posted in that thread (ie. "do it later", "do it eariler", "dont bother coz ya wont need it"). What if i wait til 2 weeks from the end of the cycle and do it for 3 weeks and use 5000 iu's over the 3 weeks then start pct 1 week later.


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 23, 2005)

like i said, i'd run the hcg now man, 500iu's twice a week up until pct, take your last hcg shot 5 days before you start your pct, i think this method makes more sense than waiting till your balls are tiny and then shooting 30000iu in the space of 2 weeks right before you start your pct, i'd be interested to hear what the other guys say though..


----------



## Celtic Bhoy (Apr 23, 2005)

No no, i know not to shoot 30,000 iu's, thatd be crazy. 5000iu's over the course of 3 weeks is what i was thinkin, maybe 4 weeks. If i start now til a week before pct that would be 5 weeks at 1000iu's a week. Glute shots okay?


----------



## jphess2 (Apr 23, 2005)

http://www.steroidtips.com/hcg.htm

Check this site out for dosage. Note, that they say to use it only for a short time as it could cause more problems and 1000 IU seems to be alright per week:

"The optimal dosage for an athlete using HCG has never been established, but it is thought that a single shot of 1000 to 2000 IU per week will get the desired results. Cycles on the HCG should be kept down to three weeks at a time with an off cycle of at least a month in between. For example, one might use the HCG for two to three weeks in the middle of a cycle, and for two or three weeks at the end of a cycle. It has been speculated that the prolonged use of HCG could repress the body???s own production of gonadotropins permanently. This is why the short cycles are the best way to go. 


The side effects from HCG use include gynecomastia, water retention, and an increase in sex drive, mood alterations, headaches, and high blood pressure. HCG raises androgen levels in males by up to 400% but it also raises estrogen levels dramatically as well. This is why it can cause a real case of gynecomastia if dosages get too elevated for that person. Another side effect seen from HCG use is morning sickness (nausea and vomiting). There have been no cases of overdose complications with the use of HCG nor have there been any associated carcinomas, liver or renal impairment. HCG was at one point looked at to see if it could carry the AIDS virus, due to the fact that it is biologically active, but the latest word is that this could not be possible in any way. So we see how HCG be used by athletes to avoid some of the problems associated with abruptly stopping a steroid cycle. This product is also not picked up on steroid tests, so some athletes use it to keep androgen levels high before a contest that has drug testing. HCG must be refergerated after it is mixed together, and it then has a life of about 10 weeks. It is taken intramuscularly only; this drug is often available by order of a physician if you show symptoms of hypogonadism"


----------



## Celtic Bhoy (Apr 23, 2005)

Alright, so ill start it today. Should i go with a frontload like 1500iu's then 500 iu's every 5 days or every day a test shot is due (every 4 days)?


----------



## gococksDJS (Apr 24, 2005)

just stick with 500iu every 5 days.


----------



## Celtic Bhoy (Apr 24, 2005)

Are glute shots okay? Around the same place iv been injecting the test


----------



## gococksDJS (Apr 24, 2005)

I just shoot in the fat of my stomach. Are you using insulin pins?


----------



## Celtic Bhoy (Apr 24, 2005)

Havnt got much fat on my stomach. Insulin pins? im just usin needles, about 1.5-2inches long.


----------



## gococksDJS (Apr 24, 2005)

Well if you have 5000 iu amps, and 1 ml of bacteriostatic water, once you mix them, that means 1ml will be 5000 iu, so 1/10 will be 500iu and that's damn near impossible to measure out on your standard 3cc syringe. You will need U-100 insulin needles. They're 29g and 1/2 cc so it's easy to measure out 500iu if you mix your HCG with 1 ml of bac water. Because if your using 3cc needles to shoot your gear, and are wanting to use the same to shoot your HCG, you will need to add a lot more bac water in order to be able to measure it out.


----------



## Celtic Bhoy (Apr 24, 2005)

Well iv 6 amps of hcg and 6 amps of 1ml of bac water, so if i add 1 amp of the powder to 2 amps of bac water?


----------



## gococksDJS (Apr 24, 2005)

Celtic Bhoy said:
			
		

> Well iv 6 amps of hcg and 6 amps of 1ml of bac water, so if i add 1 amp of the powder to 2 amps of bac water?


 That's the way it should come. You get 1 amp with powder in it, and 1 amp with bac water. In theory you can mix 2 amps of bac with 1 HCG, but you would need to order more bac eventually and thats still an incredibly small amount to try to eyeball on a 3cc syringe. IMO trying to pull .1 ml into a regular syringe would be quite difficult and if you pull just a little over, your almost doubling the HCG dosage, where as on insulin needles it's broken up into 1/100 so .1 ml is shown by the number 10 on the syringe making it easy to pull 500iu or 250iu because you may find that you don't need a full 500iu everytime, maybe you will only need 250, and there's no way to measure out .05ml on a 3cc syringe. The biggest thing is that once HCG is mixed, it needs to be refrigerated, so it's much easier to preload 10 insulin syringes and store them in your refrigerator.


----------



## Celtic Bhoy (Apr 24, 2005)

Well what about 3amps of bac water to make measurin a bit less tedious? Like i said, i have 6x5000iu amps and 6 1ml bac water amps, and im guessin ill probably only need to use 1 or maybe 2 of the powder amps. Ill see if i can get my hands on insulin syringes, but for the time being ill have to do my best with my 3cc ones. Thanks for takin the time to help me out mate.Its 11:30pm here so ill let ya know how i get on tomorrow.Will 3 weeks be enough time?


----------



## gococksDJS (Apr 24, 2005)

Celtic Bhoy said:
			
		

> Well what about 3amps of bac water to make measurin a bit less tedious? Like i said, i have 6x5000iu amps and 6 1ml bac water amps, and im guessin ill probably only need to use 1 or maybe 2 of the powder amps. Ill see if i can get my hands on insulin syringes, but for the time being ill have to do my best with my 3cc ones. Thanks for takin the time to help me out mate.Its 11:30pm here so ill let ya know how i get on tomorrow.Will 3 weeks be enough time?


 Technically you can add as much bac water as you want, but it is much easier to use insulin pins. Will 3 weeks be enough time for what? To start HCG? I started it 3 weeks in, and all went well.


----------



## Celtic Bhoy (Apr 24, 2005)

Will 3 weeks be enough to get them back to normal size


----------



## gococksDJS (Apr 24, 2005)

Celtic Bhoy said:
			
		

> Will 3 weeks be enough to get them back to normal size


 yes, but what HCG does is mimic lutenizing hormones and signals your gonads to produce testosterone, which means more sperm so they will return to normal size, but once you stop the HCG you will atrophy again as long as you are on exogenous hormones because your body has no need to produce testosterone, which is why it's beneficial to use it throughout the cycle but not during PCT because HCG is suppressive to your hypothalamus.


----------



## Celtic Bhoy (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanks, i know what it does and how it works, but heres how it will probably pan out

Have test amps to last another 16 days, and ill do hcg til 7 days after the last test injection thus ending it 7 days before pct starts. So i was wonderin will 22-25 days be enough time to bring my testicles back to normal, thanks for that though.


----------



## gococksDJS (Apr 24, 2005)

Celtic Bhoy said:
			
		

> So i was wonderin will 22-25 days be enough time to bring my testicles back to normal, thanks for that though.


 haha, sorry for all the extra info, but yes that will be enough time.


----------



## Celtic Bhoy (Apr 24, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> haha, sorry for all the extra info, but yes that will be enough time.


Gococks, thank you so much for takin the time to give me that info. I really appreciate it. Ill let ya know how it goes.


----------



## gococksDJS (Apr 24, 2005)

Celtic Bhoy said:
			
		

> Gococks, thank you so much for takin the time to give me that info. I really appreciate it. Ill let ya know how it goes.


 No problem, ill do anything to keep me from studying for finals...


----------



## jphess2 (May 1, 2005)

Just wondering how you are doing....it's been a week.


----------



## Celtic Bhoy (May 1, 2005)

jphess2 said:
			
		

> Just wondering how you are doing....it's been a week.


Took 2 500iu shots so far.Hard measurin, but things are lookin good, Thanks gococks & D  . Are ya from ireland jphess?


----------



## jphess2 (May 1, 2005)

Sorta, I was actually born in US (with my sister Siobhain and have both Irish and US citizenship) and immigrated back to Ireland when I was 4. Lived 2-3 years in Galway (Oranmore), 2-3 years in Cork (Bishopstown), 5+ years in Dublin (younger brother Padear was born while in Dublin) and we spent another 3-4 years in Meath (Navan). Actually heading out on Thursday night to see the relatives in Tuam (Dad's home) and Claremorris/Knock (Mum's home) for a few days. It's strange, whilst in Ireland, Here in Boston, I am observed as the Irish Lad as I don't sound or behave like a Yank (hee, hee).  Moved back here to Boston when I was nearly 18, so I really grew up back home. Whereabouts are you from?


----------



## jphess2 (May 1, 2005)

Glad to hear things are improving. BTW, is it still possible to buy prohormones back home? I will be by Galway City or Castlebar on Saturday afternoon and was wondering if they are easy to get like they seem to be in England. What is the cycle like that you are doing? If you don't mind my askin'? I am using 1-AD and have some M1T, MOHN, 4-AD and a little Tamoxifien (may try to get some clomid - just in case I run into a similar problem as yourself) and I was wondering if if should try something a little stronger. Any advice is appreciated. You can email me with pointers if you don't want to say on the board.​


----------

